# منتظرين استايل رأس السنة و عيد الميلاد المجيد



## ramy9000 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

منتظرين استايل رأس السنة و عيد الميلاد المجيد

يلا يا عملاقة التصميمات استيلات بجد يااارايت يكون 

لينا استيلات مسيحية خاصه بينا نستعملها ف المنتديات و المواقع 
​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ازيك يا رامى بالنسبة لاستيلات تخص موقعنا يوجد فى القسم استيلات مسيحية 

بالنسبة لطلبك بنعمة المسيح انا بجهز استيل الميلاد  ربنا يدبر


----------



## faris sd4l (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*من عيوني انا تقريبا جهزت ستايل العيد و شكله عجبني ( مش لانه تبعي بس لانه حلو هههههههه )
مع انه الوقت اللي معي قليل لكن باذن المسيح رح ينزل هاليومين

اذا بتحب تشوفه انتا و أي واحد شوفوه من منتدى التصاميم المسيحية
www.sd4l.tk*​


----------



## faris sd4l (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جروح يلا خلينا نشوف مين أحلى تتنافس ؟؟!!


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد استايل جميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## mena mamdoh (29 نوفمبر 2008)

استايل جميل و وهادي ومنتظرين من منتدي كنيستنا الافضل


----------



## صائدالقلوب (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ياريت تعجلون بل استايل العيد عل ابواب  
واتمنى يكون  على  نسخة 3.7.3 

تحياتي الكم  حبايب  

وعيد ميلاد  مجيد


----------



## faris sd4l (16 ديسمبر 2008)

صائد تفضل شوف هون http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67275
و كمان هو http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66147
و كمان هون http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68927

بس انتا اطلب


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*تم تعريب استايل الكريسماس الجديد في الموضوع التالي*


*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69332*


:crazy_pil​


----------



## صائدالقلوب (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مبدع فراس  ممنون الك


----------



## lion 98 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير : اين رسائل عيد الميلاد وراس السنة


----------

